# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  جمـــــع تحديثات hwk

## gsm_bouali

تحديث التورنادو الأخير بروابط مباشرة    جميع الروابط  مباشرة وتدعم الإستكمال  * Download   HWK_Support_Suite_Setup_v02.20.000.exe* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download HWK_Suite_Setup_v02.20.000.exe* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * Download HWK_Suite_Minor_v02.20.001.exe* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * Download HWK_Suite_Minor_v02.20.002.exe*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * 
Download HWK_Suite_Minor_v02.20.003.exe*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *أما  الملفات التابعة لواجهة السامسونغ *  *DHT*  DHT3 - Extract to x:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_SAMs\_DHT  Download _DHT3.part1.rar *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* Download _DHT3.part2.rar
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]           Download _DHT3.part3.rar
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  وهذه بعض شروحات الفيديو للعمل على بوكس التورنادو  مع واجهة النوكيا   * TUTORIAL UFS+HWK NOKIA ALL in ONE*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *إن شاء الله سنوافيكم بجميع التحديثات الجديدة لهذا البوكس
كل ما يوجد جديد سيتم تنزيله  في هذا القسم  وشــــــــــــــكرا *

----------


## bodr41

*بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل على المجهود الرائع
فقط ملاحظة دائما عليك التاكد من الروابط هل هي تعمل ام لا?
مع حدف اي رابط لموقع
اسال الله لك التوفيق*.

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## sidina

أرجوا من الإخوه الأعضاء المساعدة  
Upgrade log:
---------- HWK Update Client  v 2.2.0.0 ----------
---------- HWK upgrade started:02/08/2013 11:59:45 ----------
-- ----------
Locating HWK Upgrade server...
HWK Upgrade server found!
Preparing connection to server...
Connecting to HWKUpgrade server...
Server connection successfully established.
Authenticating on server...
Authentication stage error: Connection Closed Gracefully.

----------


## تامرعزب

تسلم ايدددددددددددددددددددددددك

----------


## LHOUCINE

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## youssef0707

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

